# Neu in Hamburg



## Sil (19. November 2003)

Hallo Ihr ;-)

Ich bin neu in Hamburg und ebenfalls neu auf dem MTB... in Saalbach und am Gardasee habe ich erste "Eindrücke" und Narben sammeln dürfen ;-) Jetzt würde ich gerne in Hamburg üben und lernen. 
Ich bin Spinning MI und fahre Rennrad, aber gerade an der "WiekommeichdenBergwiederrunterdenichgeradehochgestrammpeltbin"- Technik müßte ich viel pfeilen ;-)
Gibt es MTB-Treffs für Einsteiger in Hamburg?

Ich würde mich freuen!

Sil


----------



## Rabbit (19. November 2003)

Hallo Sil,

als einer der Moderatoren hier im "Norddeutschen" möchte ich dich zunächst einmal hier in der IBC herzlich willkommen heißen!

Nun zu deiner Frage: "straff" organisierte MTB-Treffs gibt es  hier und da in HH sicher auch, aber die meisten Hamburger hier aus dem Forum "organisieren" sich auch hier über dieses Forum.
MTB-Treffs zu Touren gibt es immer wieder eigentlich an fast jedem Wochenende, häufig auch unter der Woche (zumindest in der hellen Jahreszeit).
"Neuen" gegenüber sind wir in der Regel immer sehr aufgeschlossen und Du solltest dich uns einfach mal auf einer der nächsten Touren, zu denen entweder direkt hier im Forum oder auch im sog. LMB (dem Last Minute Biking) aufgerufen wird, anschließen.
Wie ich deinem Profil entnehmen konnte wirst Du konditionell sicherlich den einen oder anderen hier locker in die Tasche stecken können .
Was die technische Seite betrifft werden wir dann sicher dir ein wenig auf die "Sprünge" helfen können. 

Ich würde mich freuen dich auf einer der nächsten Touren kennenlernen zu dürfen,

you are welcome 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (19. November 2003)

Hallo Sil!
herzlich willkommen in einem der schönsten und schwierigsten MTB-Revieren Deutschlands  Ich will dir jetzt nicht meine Führung andienen, hab schon genug unschuldige Neulinge verschlissen. Wenn du allerdings Lust auf eine Runde im "Bummeltempo" (Vorsicht Rennfahrer) hast, ich dreh immer Sonntags ab 10 meine Runde (wenn nicht gerade irgendwo ein Rennen ist).

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Sil (19. November 2003)

Hallo Harry,

vielen lieben Dank für das nette Willkommen - so fühlt man sich gleich fast wie zu Hause....

das mit der Kondition...mal sehen, ....das, was ich so an Bikern kenne, läßt mich meistens im Regen stehen ,-) und das soll sich ändern ;-)

Für Techniktipps wäre ich echt superdankbar!

Unter welcher Rubrik kann ich die Termine einsehen - bin noch etwas orientierungslos;-)

Am Wochenende muß ich meistens arbeiten, Seminare...
die Termine in der Woche interessieren mich besonders. 

Am NicolausWE hätte ich zum ersten Mal wieder frei, ist da etwas geplant?

@Robert: Wie wäre es an dem Sonntag (s.o.)?

Ach, noch was: Hat jemand interesse an langsamen (!) Läufen (8-10 km/h, Recom-GA1)

LG

Silvia


----------



## Rabbit (19. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sil _
> *Unter welcher Rubrik kann ich die Termine einsehen - bin noch etwas orientierungslos;-)*


Rubrik?! Also im LMB (gleich oben links auf dieser Seite) trägt jeder der eine Tour (in welcher Form auch immer) anzubieten hat diese ein. Die Touren im LMB sind nach Datum und Uhrzeit sortiert.
Danach findet sich eine Ortsangabe. Klickst Du auf ein "Angebot", so werden weitere Details sichtbar, etwa Tourlänge, Art der Tour, Schwierigkeit ... und in den meisten Fällen findet sich ein Link auf einen entsprechenden Beitag im (lokal)Forum. So einfach ist das.

Alternativ einfach regelmäßig hier ins (Lokal-)Forum schauen. Touraufrufe stellen wir i.d. regel auch immer hier rein.

Bsp. "vergangener" Touren
Lüneburger Heide am verg. Wochenende

Beppo ist zwar hier etwas Wortkarg, aber am 20.12 geht was in Geesthacht

Hier mal eine Tour in den Harburger Bergen


> *Am Wochenende muß ich meistens arbeiten, Seminare...
> die Termine in der Woche interessieren mich besonders. *


Tja, da die meisten "unserer" Jungs und Mädels "normale" Arbeitszeiten haben gibt's es Tagestouren eigentlich eher selten unter der Woche. Als die Abende noch länger waren hatte sich der Mittwoch, später dann der Dienstag (Einsteiger) und Donnerstag (Racer) als regelmäßiger Termin in den Harburger Bergen etabliert (Start war dann immer 18/19 Uhr).
Sobald die Tage wieder länger werden ist davon auszugehen, daß diese Touren dann auch wieder stattfinden.


> *
> Am NicolausWE hätte ich zum ersten Mal wieder frei, ist da etwas geplant?*


Eine Nicolaustour ... da bringst Du mich auf eine Idee 
Ach mist, ich sehe gerade, das Wochenende habe ich ja wieder meinen Sohn. 

Falls Du nicht Nachtscheu bist könntest Du natürlich auch mal an einen der schönen, von Meik aka Madbull organisierten Nightrides teilnehmen 

Und falls Du am Montagabend den 1. Dezember noch nichts im Terminkalender hast könntest Du uns HIER mal kennenlernen, allerdings ohne Bike


----------



## Sil (19. November 2003)

Das mit den Nightrides hört sich spannend an ;-) vielen Dank für die Links....werde mich ausgibig damit beschäftigen ;-)))

Nicolaus - das wäre schon schön gewesen 

Am 01.12 gebe ich einen Kurs in der Therme und werde nicht vor 21:00 Uhr fertig sein - meinst Du es lohnt sich nachzukommen?


----------



## Alan (19. November 2003)

Morgens!

Ein Hamburger Neuzugang. Sei gegrüßt! Heute hättest Du eine wunderbare Gelegenheit gehabt, an einer kleinen Ausfahrt durch die Harburger Berge und die Fischbeker Heide teilzunehmen. Es gab eine kleine Fremdenführung von 4 h zu den hier obligatorischen Anlaufpunkten wie Paul-Roth-Stein und Karlstein sowie dem Segelflugplatz in Fischbek. Das Wetter war ja eher mäßig, irgendwann bekommt man den Regen aber auch nicht mehr so richtig mit. Lolek (Gast aus Dresden) war jedenfalls erstaunt über die Möglichkeiten in unseren Gefilden. Da ich, wie eigentlich üblich, mit einem Crossrad unterwegs war, gestaltete sich die Strecke auch eher technisch einfach, war dafür konditionell teilweise recht fordernd. Leider ist dies momentan meine schwache Seite. 
Ich hab noch bis einschließlich Dienstag Urlaub und werde mich wohl noch das eine oder andere Mal ins Unterholz stürzen. Freitagmittag wäre für eine etwas kürzere Runde machbar, Start leider nicht vor 13 Uhr, Montag oder Dienstag kann es dann auch ruhig um 11 losgehen. Mein bevorzugter Startpunkt ist die Buskehre am Vahrenwinkelweg Ecke Kuhtrift, eigentlich gut mit PKW oder ÖPNV zu erreichen. 
Falls Du Zeit, Lust und Gelegenheit hast zu fahren, können wir ja mal einen Termin ausmachen. 

Saludos

D

ps: hast Du Dich bei dem MTB-Fachwart der Harburger RG nach einem MTB-Treffpunkt erkundigt?


----------



## Sil (19. November 2003)

ps: hast Du Dich bei dem MTB-Fachwart der Harburger RG nach einem MTB-Treffpunkt erkundigt? 

Ja, das war ich ;-)

Hört sich prima an! Freitag geht leider nicht, da bin ich bereits auf dem Weg nach Hilden - Polarschulung!

Montag und Dienstag ist kein Problem - supergerne!
Nur, wie gesagt, ich bin EINSTEIGER!!!! 

Biketechnisch habe ich ein Uraltbike ungefedert (hat mit einem MTB nur den Namen gemein) und ein Rennrad - also wenn es anspruchsvoller wird, müßte ich mir noch irgendwo ein vernünftiges Bike leihen...


----------



## Rabbit (19. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sil _
> *Biketechnisch habe ich ein Uraltbike ungefedert ... *


Na, das paßt doch gut, Alan's Crossbike ist ja auch eher ungefedert 
Wenn möglich solltest Du sein Angebot annehmen und dich mit ihm mal in die Spur begeben. Det ist ja quasi ein Harburger Local und kennt sich daher in unserem, ach was sage ich, dem Hamburger First MTB-Spot, den Harburger Bergen bestens aus.

Dann drücke ich mal die Daumen daß euch Petrus anfang nächster Woche etwas besseres Wetter beschert!


> *
> Am 01.12 gebe ich einen Kurs in der Therme und werde nicht vor 21:00 Uhr fertig sein - meinst Du es lohnt sich nachzukommen?*


Hm, in der Therme. Ist damit die Holstentherme in Norderstedt gemeint? Dann wohl eher nicht! Bis Du in der City bist ist es dann ja schon fast 22:00h und da wohl fast alle von uns am Dienstag wieder fit am Arbeitsplatz erscheinen sollten wird's wohl am Montag nicht "übertrieben". Um 21:00h, spätestens 22:00h wollte ich mich eigentlich auf die Heimreise begeben!

Aber ein weiteres, offizielles SfdW sollte ich vielleicht auch mal wieder ins Leben rufen ... kann ja nie genug für den Frieden getan werden  

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Beppo (19. November 2003)

...wortkarg!
Ich kenne schon ganz viele verschiedene und teilweise auch schöne Worte. Dummerweise habe ich selten die Zeit, diese auch hier niederzuschreiben. Aber:
Ich habe ab dem 08.12.03 Urlaub, Kai ( Kaiowana ) ebenfalls und wir werden mit Sicherheit verdamt viel, lange und oft auf den Rädern sitzen und diese auch artgerecht bewegen. Auf Asphalt mit den schmalen Reifen und den leichten R.-Rädern, im Schlamm spielen mit den etwas dickeren Reifen. 
Bevorzugte Gebiete werden wohl die Habe´s sein, Schleswig-Holstein links und rechts von HH und eventuell der Harz?

...ich muß weg...
Beppo


----------



## Sil (19. November 2003)

Das hört sich gut an..... nehmt Ihr mich mit ;-)))))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moorteufel (19. November 2003)

Hallo Sil

ausserdem treffen sich jeden Sonntag um 10:00 Uhr am Karlsteinparkplatz die Jungs vom Cycle Team Buchholz und die MTB Truppe der SG Stern Harburg. Und um 12:00 Uhr (wenn ich richtig informiert bin auch regelmässig) an der Karlsteinschänke die MTB Biker der Haspa Betriebssportgruppe.

Da gibs immer Gelegenheit die HaBe´s kennen (und lieben) zu lernen.

Gruss und viel Spaß in HH
Matze


----------



## Sil (19. November 2003)

Hallo Matze, lieben Dank!
Mein Problem ist: Meistens bin ich am WE unterwegs, auf Schulungen oder Events.....obwohl... um die Weihnachstzeit wird's ruhiger, da werde ich wohl auf mal am WE zum Trainieren kommen...

@Harry: Neeeeeeeee die Therme ist in Harburg (?) Gibt's nen Stadtteil von Hamburg, der so heißt????????


----------



## Alan (19. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sil _
> *Neeeeeeeee die Therme ist in Harburg (?) Gibt's nen Stadtteil von Hamburg, der so heißt???????? *



Woher mögen die *Harburg*er Berge bloß ihren Namen haben??  Seltensam....... Und dann ist die Therme auch noch am *Harburg*er Ring... Seltensam, seltensam..... 



D


----------



## Sil (19. November 2003)

Har...har...har....


;-))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


Wie gesagt, neu in HH


----------



## kocki (19. November 2003)

Nabend Sil,

Du und keine Kondition. Das habe ich am himmlischen Gardasee aber anders erlebt. 

Im übrigen hat Hamburg doch keine Berge oder irre ich da ?
Oder sind da Berge aufgeschüttet worden ?

Liebe Grüße Gabi
aus dem Bergischen Land


----------



## Sil (19. November 2003)

Hi Gabi,



naja, am Gardasee habe ich auch geschummelt ;-)


und ob es Beeeeeeeeergeeeeeee gibt in Hamburg: Harburger Berge - habe ich heute gelernt ;-)

Freue mich schon auf's WE.....
Und auf die nächste Woche, da werde ich Hamburg aufm Radl erkunden, so, wie es aussieht ;-)

Kuß an Jürgen und Daniel ))))))))))
CU Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaiowana (20. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beppo _
> *...wortkarg!
> Ich kenne schon ganz viele verschiedene und teilweise auch schöne Worte. *


Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Letztens hat Karsten ein neues Wort gelernt und es mir auch gleich vorgesagt - ich war määäächtig stolz auf ihn 
Danach habe ich ihn gebeten, sozusagen als "Hausaufgabe", den Satz "Am Donnerstag Abend fahren wir in den Harz" zu lernen. Ob er den Satz nun schon kann weiß ich nicht, ich werde ihn heute Abend abfragen und selbstverständlich hier über die Wortspielereien von Karsten berichten 

Im Ernst, erst einmal ein "Hallo" an Sil, 
ja, ab dem 8.12. haben Karsten und ich 2 Wochen Urlaub und haben uns Trainingslager verordnet.
Wir werden also viele Kilometer und Höhenmeter im Gelände und noch mehr Kilometer auf der Straße machen.

Wenn Du also Zeit, Lust und Liebe (und was man halt sonst so braucht) hast, dann komme doch einfach mit.

So, jetzt habe ich keine Zeit mehr - ich muß mich schon mal gedanklich auf den Harz vorbereiten


----------



## Sil (20. November 2003)

@Kaiowana: Vielen lieben Dank, ich werde es gerne in Anspruch nehmen. Ich schicke Euch mal meine Numer per PM...


----------



## Catsoft (20. November 2003)

Hallo Sil!
Nikolaus liegt noch kein Rennen an, nich Det? Könnte also klappen. Du hast zwar kein echtes MTB, aber doch einen Helm oder????


Gruß
Robert

P.S.: Wenn ihr Montag fahrt, Termin bitte hier, vieleicht kann ich mit.


----------



## Rabbit (20. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sil _
> *@Kaiowana: Vielen lieben Dank, ich werde es gerne in Anspruch nehmen. Ich schicke Euch mal meine Numer per PM...*


Was habe ich wieder falsch gemacht? Wieso bekomme ich die Nummer jetzt nicht?  

BTW: Ich habe ab dem 22.12. 3 Wochen frei, dann könnte ich auch mal in der Woche. Allerdings habe ich kein RR, also ist MTBiken angesagt!


----------



## Catsoft (20. November 2003)

Um den fred endgültig abgleiten zu lassen: Wann ist wieder Nightride?


----------



## Kaiowana (20. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> Was habe ich wieder falsch gemacht? Wieso bekomme ich die Nummer jetzt nicht?
> *


tja, mal hat man kein Glück und ein anderes mal kommt noch Pech hinzu


----------



## madbull (20. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Catsoft _
> *Um den fred endgültig abgleiten zu lassen: Wann ist wieder Nightride? *


Heute leider nicht, ich muss regenerieren, nachdem ich in den letzten drei Tagen über 20 Stunden ununterbrochen im Regen gebiket und gelaufen (Duathlon gewissermaßen) bin... Tja, manchmal hat das Studentendasein eben auch seine Schattenseiten, aber das Geld muss ja trotzdem ran...   

Nächsten Donnerstag wird es auf jeden Fall wieder einen Nightride hier geben. Und wenn jemand da partout nicht kann, soll er/sie sich ruhig bei mir melden - ich spiele auch gerne an anderen Wochentagen den Guide... Oder es wird eben mal nicht der Donnerstag...


----------



## Rabbit (20. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von madbull _
> *Und wenn jemand da partout nicht kann, soll er/sie sich ruhig bei mir melden - ich spiele auch gerne an anderen Wochentagen den Guide... Oder es wird eben mal nicht der Donnerstag...*


Wie wäre es denn mal wieder mit Freitag den 28.11?
Sozusagen 'ne zweite Chance für Anja (und mich    )!

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Lupi (20. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von madbull _
> *
> Heute leider nicht, ich muss regenerieren, nachdem ich in den letzten drei Tagen über 20 Stunden ununterbrochen im Regen gebiket und gelaufen (Duathlon gewissermaßen)
> 
> ...




ununterbrochen ??? , Meik was hast Du vor ? Du machst mir Sorgen.


----------



## madbull (20. November 2003)

@ Harry&Co.: Bist du dir sicher? Denk an das böse W*****-Wort...   
Nachher isses wieder ein wenig feucht und ihr geht wieder ohne (Night-)Ride schlafen...  

@ Lupi: Mensch Christian die 20 Stunden waren auf drei Tage verteilt, es waren also nur je 6-7 ohne Pause...
Was ich will? Vielleicht in 80 Tagen um die Welt? Tour de France? Mal schauen...  

Ansonsten können wir gerne nächste Woche den Freitag ins Auge fassen (Ouch!  )...  Vielleicht kommt ja sogar mal eine Hamburger Fahrgemeinschaft zustande? Martin? Janus? Oder sogar mal Beppo? Auf auf ihr faulen Säcke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (21. November 2003)

Hallo!
I´m dabei, Donnerstag und/oder Freitag ist okay!

Gruß
Robert


----------

